# Anyone know any good truck trails around arenac county



## jamieking989 (Feb 7, 2004)

Anyone know of any truck trails for 4x4 trucks with some hills to climb legaly? Havent found much in the area. In or around Arenac county. Any info would be great.

Jamie King

[email protected]


----------



## bolodunn (Jan 30, 2004)

don't know how far it is for you, but we go to a place called "the mounds" in northern flint. really cool!!!!!!!


----------



## TeamPolarisracing (Nov 7, 2002)

i would like to know some place in mecosta county where i could take my truck also. thanks for any information


----------



## MGV (Jan 22, 2002)

You'll have to check for sure. But around the luther area there use to some ORV specific trails. They might be quads only i am not sure.


----------



## MGV (Jan 22, 2002)

Here is a link of another place if your up for a drive

http://www.badlandsoffroad.com/


----------



## umas911 (Sep 19, 2003)

here is a link to michigans orv maps
http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-10365_15070-38330--,00.html


----------



## n.pike (Aug 23, 2002)

Are you looking for sand to just climb, or some good mud too? In SE Iosco county there are some good muddin' spots that will test your truck. Last spring I took my F150 thru there, launched it off a few jumps, and the mud was awesome.


----------



## jamieking989 (Feb 7, 2004)

Just curios of the trailhead? Is it a legal location for a 4x4 truck?

Thanks

Jamie


----------



## Fishcapades (Mar 18, 2003)

Go To The Huron National Forest In Oscoda.... There Are Trails There Or You Can Go To The Bull Gap trail System They Have A Huge Sand Hill That You Can Test Your Truck on.


----------



## djkillaz (Mar 7, 2004)

go to my web site. we are a 4x4 club in grand rapids. but from lake county area. we do most of our whelling that area. the tin cup trails in luther have some nice trails. the mounds are nice. but you need to be set up hard core like us. to go there. at least 38" tires get gain enough clearane through the mud boggs. we have a couple of maps for : tin cup, the mounds and silver lake area.
www.powerhouse4x4.homestead.com


----------

